# Portsmouth show 2009



## Kerry and Gareth (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi, i've never been to a reptile show before but really want to go to one, i can get the the portsmouth one without tooo much driving. Just wondering whats its like, if people have any pictures, or info on what they are taking etc etc 

thanks x


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Hiya, it will be my first time there too. By all accounts it is a good show with quite a variety of species. I am looking forward to it very much now


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

i really liked it last year and apparently its double the size this year ! sadly i cant make it this time but it should be a cracking fair

Paul


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm hoping to swap my work day so i can go :2thumb:. I became a PRAS member last week so will try to get along early & give a hand with setting up etc...


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

I've just juggled with work so I can have that sunday off! So me & my husband will be there! Last year was'nt so great to be honest but i'm hoping this year will be much better and a much wider variety of reptiles available.

I'm on the lookout for Boas and pythons!! :flrt:


----------



## lukeyboi (Aug 10, 2009)

*show*

this will be my first show aswell:2thumb:


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

we'll be there with plenty of equipment available and a few animals as well- frogs, toads, cresties, beardies etc.


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

Never mind the snakes I need LOADS of coconut shells...Will there be any there? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Kerry and Gareth (Aug 31, 2009)

Cornsnake??? anyone there with cornsnakes?? and if we want to buy there and then how does that work, do you take the animal away with you there and then or arrange to pick up ??


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Kerry and Gareth said:


> Cornsnake??? anyone there with cornsnakes?? and if we want to buy there and then how does that work, do you take the animal away with you there and then or arrange to pick up ??


 
Should be loads of cornsnakes there!! they are normally a good price too! and you take it away there & then.


----------



## Stig (Jul 15, 2009)

When is it again..?


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

sunday 25th oct. I will be going


----------



## Stig (Jul 15, 2009)

See you there Becky..:2thumb:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Hehehe just look out for a girl wearing a Metallica t-shirt and a large gold spider necklace. I'm that easy to spot, LMAO!


----------



## Stig (Jul 15, 2009)

:blush: will keep a eye out and say hi..
Have you sold your dragons..


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

yep there all gone  very sad to see the last 2 babies go out the door  I don't keep beardies anymore due to the cost of feeding them. It cost me £3 a week to feed my Boas and to feed my beardies was costing me around £60-80 a week depending what i ordered.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

well just booked my table so will be there : victory:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

NBLADE said:


> well just booked my table so will be there : victory:


Sweet! What are you selling??:whistling2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

we will be there 

I will have Crested Geckos
yemen Chameleons
Broad banded Water snakes
And 4 baby corn snakes
and possibly 9 baby vittikin Dragons if they dont sell before the show .


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Cool! Will come to your table to say hello! :2thumb:


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

Me and my other half are going.

I'm hoping to buy older royals and/or corns :whistling2:

I must NOT buy another dragon......:blush: If you see me looking tempted then I give you permission to shout at me!


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

im coming, it ill be my first rep show soooooooooooooo excited!!!!

ill be looking for an older female royal to keep my male happy lol.

anyone need a lift from whiteley/fareham way then let me no.
x


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

At last years show there were loads of grown on royals and corns for sale so you should'nt really have a problem finding one  I'll be checking out the Boas and pythons when I get through the door!.


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

YAY!!!
although my mum has just given me a lecture on me having so many snakes when i have a child lol i havnt got a lot at all...and at least they stay small.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

ChloEllie said:


> YAY!!!
> although my mum has just given me a lecture on me having so many snakes when i have a child lol i havnt got a lot at all...and at least they stay small.


 
LOL i'm in the same boat hunny. I have 1 common boa, 1 redtail boa and a rainbow boa and my husband says NO MORE!. And my response is...Ummmmmm....But.....But.....Please!! :flrt:


----------



## ghostcornsnake (Jan 30, 2009)

im looking forward to it its my second time going to a reptile expo.


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

I'll be coming too, it'll be my first show too, seems there gonna be alot of first timers at the show eh?


----------



## ashleerenz (May 18, 2009)

anyone know how much it is to get in??


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Depending on when our next shipment of magnaturals is due to arrive we may try for a table


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I managed to swap my work day so i'm coming. It'll be my first time too. I would like an Anerythristic Corn hatchling(or anything else thats reasonably priced) but can't decide what to get as i also like the Royals :2thumb:. Daren't come back with both, Hubby would kill me!!!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

corny girl said:


> I managed to swap my work day so i'm coming. It'll be my first time too. I would like an Anerythristic Corn hatchling(or anything else thats reasonably priced) but can't decide what to get as i also like the Royals :2thumb:. Daren't come back with both, Hubby would kill me!!!


 
LMAO! I think my hubby will kill me too if I came home with another snake :whistling2: ummm........will have to see what money is like me thinks :blush: And hide the snakey somewhere in the house :whistling2:


----------



## Kerry and Gareth (Aug 31, 2009)

Can you pay by card or is it just cash? 

Does anyone know how much some of the royal python morphs will be? And how much things like vivariums are there?


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

normally cash. some of the larger retailers have card things with them

we'll be there with all the usualy equipment and, whites treefrogs, crested geckos, random toads, tomato frogs, few corns, european treefrogs and maybe something special


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Becky need a camouflaged viv to hide from hubby????

Its mainly cash only at the show so take loads of dosh.

For viv prices they can be cheaper than shops though not all sizes are available due to space, if you need a viv i can bring one down with me - here is small sample http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/340443-stacks-vivs-designed-built-order.html

I will have stand with runners vents handles etc.


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

be some boas of various sorts on my table
regards gaz


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

gaz said:


> be some boas of various sorts on my table
> regards gaz


 
Awww Gaz!! Stop tempting me! You know I love Boas! :bash: I need money and fast! :lol2:


----------

